# Yoshikawa kettle



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

These look nice and seem like a good deal - anyone got one?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000E5ZLQY/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1444936171&sr=8-2&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=Coffee+pourover+kettle&dpPl=1&dpID=4115xLvHyuL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah I have one of these. I haven't got anything to compare it to but it seems great to me - the wooden handle adds a certain something too without making it feel clunky and heavy. Can't really comment on how consistent the pour is but it works fine for my morning v60.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Hario pour over kettles can be found on Amazon for a fairly similar price. Just throw that into consideration.

I got a Bonavita variable temperature kettle for my brewing (I do only pour overs/Aeropress at home) which is brilliant. I paid under fifty quid, so it is worth considering to try and hunt one.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

From memory when I was weighing up drip kettle options, the Yoshikawa got good reviews for its pour. In the end I went down the temp variable route and the Bonavita.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

The Japanese company I brought my yoshikawa kettle from sent me an origami swan and some paper to make my own. How cool is that?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Excellent! Mine hasn't arrived from Japan yet so I'll have to wait and see if I get one too!


----------



## rajb (Sep 18, 2014)

The Yoshikawa and the Paico/Homeloo pouring kettles are great.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Paico-Pour-Coffee-Kettle-1200ml/dp/B00UT4GMV8

Both of these offer significantly greater control of flow rates as measured with acaia scales than the Hario/Bonavita kettles.

I have the Takahiro (both 500 and 900ml versions) which is even better IMHO but quite a lot more expensive.

The 700ml Kalita kettle (not the Wave) is also great and better at flow control than Hario or Bonavita.

Cheers


----------

